
Show HN: Interactive Portraits with Speech Synthesis - rosshaker
https://rosshaker.com/blueflame.html
======
fao_
I only went through the first two, but the way they move, it comes off more as
creepy than neat. Probably related to the uncanny valley

------
rosshaker
Portrait TLDR: The voices are made with AWS Polly. The music is composed in a
DAW (Digital Audio Workstation). And the images are generated using a variety
of tools/custom code. For the best viewing experience, Chrome or Firefox is
recommended.

